# Police Station B



## MrDan (Apr 21, 2014)

Police Station
Visited with Special K in January 2014.

This is the second police station that I've visited, this one closed in late 2013. It seems like I missed out on seeing even more bits and pieces by a week or two. Saying that, there were still a few odds and sods laying around which you'll see below.
We entered the building, quickly made our way around in to the cells and heard an alarm, we ran out across the road to the nearest shop and waited for a few minutes. There was no sign of any police, so we assumed we were safe and headed back over. We got back in, back to the cells and the alarm started again, again we rushed out and waited to see if anyone came. It was then that we realised it was an alarm on a car, parked behind the police station that had coincidentally gone off both times as we entered the cells.
Since we were pressed for time, we headed back in one last time, realising that we weren't likely to have any company, and rushed around trying to photograph what we saw.
It was strange exploring this place, as I had been here twice before, once only a couple of months prior at an open day, allowing the public to see behind the scenes before it closed it's doors for the last time. The first time to give a witness statement a couple of years earlier. 
We had to be careful as the panic strips along the walls were still live and the locks had not yet been removed from the cell doors like the last police station we'd been to.
This has supposedly been broken in to and vandalised inside and some people were actually caught inside shortly after we visited and charged with criminal damage, though I'm not sure how true this is.

Apologies for the photos, it was dark and a rushed visit.

















...but there's no one here to give them to?




















Cell clothes left behind, presumably what you were given if they seized your clothes for evidence?




















The room where they screen you for traces of Smart water.





Sergeant didn't leave it very tidy for us.










Explosives cabinet















Unfortunately there was no cassette player to play this back on


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 21, 2014)

You got that one bang to rights Dan, nicely done.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2014)

I love your watermarking techniques


----------



## MrDan (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha that's what happens when I'm bored


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 21, 2014)

Ello ello ello. This report fits The Bill perfectly. 
Ace report mate, brilliantly lit too, I expect it was pretty dark in there! 
Brilliant stuff! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## callytx (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2014)

For rushed photos these are really good,did you hand the keys in?


----------



## skankypants (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not usualy a great fan of modern sites,but this is realy good ,thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice one MrDan, nice report write up and nice pics too!  We need an explore soon mate, and i still have that can of energy drink for your mate i brought back from Germany! LOL


----------



## MrDan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ha yes definitely mate, will give you a call some time this week.
Thanks all so far, I left them there flyboys, I figured I'd rather not answer the question: "Where did you find them?" lol


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great report MrDan!


----------



## rapidman (May 4, 2014)

Top stuff Mr Dan!!


----------



## Woofem (May 4, 2014)

Bostin stuff Mr Dan, that is spot on


----------



## Ace5150 (May 4, 2014)

Nice work, fella


----------



## Daxxari (May 5, 2014)

If you get the chance you should go back for a further investigation and grab more photos! These are spectacular though.


----------



## Onmyown (May 13, 2014)

Great splore Mr Dan


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 13, 2014)

Great pics, bet it was eiry in there, normally a place with much going on.


----------



## Cachewoo (May 13, 2014)

Yeah nice lighting. Cheeky little report


----------

